
Fuck Dropdowns - artur_makly
http://www.fuckdropdowns.com/
======
corecoder
Also: they registered a domain to wrap a YouTube video?

------
bm5k
You have to enter an email address to download the slides?

(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻

